# Shallow slope help



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been snowboarding enough to learn how to get up, go, stop and maintain good control. the main area I have had an issue with at one of our hills is a link between runs. It has a shallow slope so I can't build up speed, but also it is cambered left to right, right being more downhill. I ride goofy, so I have right foot forward and try riding on my toe edge(the uphill side I suppose), but I seem determined to catch the back edge and throw my tailbone into the jaw-shattering man-made snow. 

Any tips on how to ride the shallow slope and not catch the edge, I did try starting on the up-side of the camber to give myself more room to correct, but at some point I inevitable slam into the ground, very ego bruising as it is such a slow part of the hill. the falling generally happens when I try and keep myself going straight to keep out of the trees on the down-side of the camber.

Thanks!


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi! I also had a lot of trouble with not catching an edge while on the flats. It was maddening because when you fall there is no slope to get going again. I really found that if you keep on either edge, you will not fall. If you are trying this and still falling, then you are not on your edge enough. It takes a little bit to get to the point when you can feel your edge catching. Now, I just kinda ride flat on my board and only grab an edge when I feel one side catching. If you want to go down it toeside, just stay on it more than you think you should. It may burn your calves for the time you are on the flat but better than hiking or killing your tail.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot to both of you! Once there is snow, I will give this a shot. My tail bone has seen some rough days, and I'd love to have a day on the slopes without getting the pucker-factor after a nasty fall. 
Snowolf, I appreciate it. I spent some time watching your videos and must say, they are some of the best I have seen, I'll be re-watching them come winter time for a re-fresher before getting back out there.
Mirage, I appreciate it, nice to know someone else has the same issue. Not only a tail-bone killer, and impossible to get going again, but it's embarrassing, falling on a black diamond is one thing...but in the flats or at a dead-stop is really an ego killer as the 12 yr olds fly by me.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

LMAO, no problem! Just wait till a ski school decides to stop in front of you on the flat and narrow. Haha, I got so pissed I hiked halfway down the trail. Ski school is the bane of my existence.


----------



## atrus (Jul 21, 2010)

haha, having to unstrap and hike sucks.
I've had issues with the ski schools, but most frightening for me is the little girl in the pink jacket on skiis with no poles, weaving her way in random directions ahead of me, and I am catching up, and suddenly she eats it. i dropped, on my backside, caught the board, did a somersault worthy of the 10 score, on my head, and slid to a stop on my stomach not 5 feet from her.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol. Poor kids, I always feel bad for the kids who are terrified of the trail they are on and their parents are encouraging them down the slope and the kids look like they should prob be on the bunnys. Haha.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Snowolf, not the threadjack as it on similar lines to what we are talking about but when I find myself carving and turning (esp in moguls) I find that I tend to bear down hard on my back leg and pull it back and forth to change edges quickly and thus pull the board around. I watched your vids and it seems that initiate turns and edges by repositioning your weight over your board (not sure if I do this as I haven't thought about when riding). Just wondering if this is kinda that slash you were talking about or skid turn or just bad technique. Haha, thanks!


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot! That is what I was afraid of... Well, at least I know what I am doing wrong then. I will definitely spend a lot of time this winter fixing it. I only took one day of lessons and learned falling leaf, haha, so that would explain it. I bet you are more in control when centering your weight too. Well, have something to work towards! Thanks for your explanation and your vids!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

From someone who has been riding with poor technique for almost 15 years because of being self taught I second everything that Wolfie is saying. Over the last couple of seasons I've been more focussed on turn initition with my front foot and less throwing the tail around with my strength and using it as a rudder. Of course the later in the day it gets the more I have a tendency to revert back to my bad habbits though. I'm at the point that I'm almost definitely going to take some private lessons this winter to improve my technique and overall skill-set to really try and shake those bad habbits out of my repetoire. I promise it's much easier to learn to do things right in the begining than it is to try and re-teach yourself once you're comfortable doing things the wrong way.


----------

